# Beauty Counter and Free Sample Etiquette?



## monsterchildkay (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello All! 

I have a question about asking for free samples at beauty counters and stores like Sephora...

My cousin Beth is having a bridal shower this weekend and she's a total beauty buff. She loves hair, makeup, the works. I'm not ashamed to admit that when choosing an outfit or doing my makeup I often think to myself "WWBW?" - "What Would Beth Wear?".  :lol:

So for part of her shower gift, I got her a cute cosmetic case set and a silver compact with her married initials monogrammed/engraved on it. So that's all cute, but then I had the idea to turn it into a little honeymoon/travel kit. I bought travel size toiletries, little bags of snacks, a cute pair of sunglasses, etc...

Now, what I would like to do is get some free beauty samples to add to the kit...she could use them for travel and try out new products for the wedding day/honeymoon/her everyday life. So obviously, I'm after as many samples as I can get my hands on - BUT I don't want to be rude or seem greedy.

My question is, do you guys think that I should just explain to the beauty associates that I'm looking for samples for a bridal shower gift, explain the honeymoon kit to them, and see what they can do for me? Or would they think that's rude because the samples aren't for me? I'm afraid they might think it's a line... Do you think that I would get more or less samples this way? Am I better off just asking for samples for myself?

I just know this is an area where people take advantage and can be very rude...that is not at all my goal. I just want to be upfront and honest and see if they can help me...is that OK?

Thanks in advance for any help you can give me!!  :king:

Brandy


----------



## Deareux (Jul 5, 2014)

I think honesty is the best policy. Sure, some people will say no but there might be people who want to help you out. If you don't have any success at in-store counters, try online. There's a thread here where people have listed companies that they have received samples from, simply by emailing and requesting samples:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/117311-what-companies-have-you-gotten-samples-from/page-135?hl=samples&amp;do=findComment&amp;comment=2236823


----------



## MrsShaw (Jul 6, 2014)

I think that's an awesome idea! And in the end, companies want people to try their products to potentially turn them into regular customers so really, it shouldn't make any difference if the products are for you or someone else, at least in my opinion...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good luck!


----------



## monsterchildkay (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey guys! Thanks so much for your replies! They really helped me work up the nerve to go ask.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I went to the mall today and scored some great samples for my cousin! Clinique gave me a nice sized lotion and a mini mascara (I did purchase a lipstick first), Sephora gave me a perfume sample and a sample of Urban Decay's Primer Potion (!), Bobbi Brown gave me a mini concealer and mini BB cream, and LUSH was by far the nicest! She gave me 5 samples (5!) and was super sweet. I ended up buying a body buffer because everything in there smells so gosh darn delicious.  :smilehappyyes:  I highly recommend them, great organic products and super friendly sales associates. 

I basically went toward the people who looked friendly and explained what I was looking to do. They were all very understanding and I think this is really gonna add a nice touch to the honeymoon/travel kit.

Thanks! Brandy   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Aug 11, 2014)

Is it too late to donate some samples?  I have a TON of sealed samples from online orders from Sephora, I'd love to send you some for your gift.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Aug 11, 2014)

Oops, just re-read and saw her bridal shower already happened.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

